#ubuntu-tablet 2012-10-15
<Caliope> Q; any recommends for best Tablet to wipe and install ubuntu?
#ubuntu-tablet 2012-10-21
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; How's it going?
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: alright
<MrChrisDruif> Good to hear.
<MrChrisDruif> Were you aware of this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TabletList
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; ^
#ubuntu-tablet 2013-10-15
<LLKCKfan> I am having issue with a Polaroid PMID709 tablet charging with its plug from Polaroid. And want to know if I can use the charger from a PMID705?
